# Fishing license for the surf?



## powers333 (May 12, 2008)

Do you need a fishing license to fish thesurf ? I am from out of town and want to be legal when im fishing behind the condo this weekend.


----------



## BenTpoles (Oct 1, 2007)

*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><A name=Rec></A>Recreational Saltwater Fishing License* <P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You do not need a license if you are: <BLOCKQUOTE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any child under 16 years of age. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any resident who is a member of the United States Armed Forces and not stationed in this state, when home on leave for 30 days or less, upon submission of orders. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any person fishing who has been accepted as a client for developmental disabilities services by the <U><SPAN style="COLOR: blue">Children and Family Services</U>, provided the department furnishes proof thereof. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any resident fishing in saltwater from land or from a structure fixed to the land. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any person fishing from a for-hire vessel (guide, charter, party boat) that has a valid vessel license. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any person fishing from a vessel, the operator of which has a valid vessel license issued in the name of the operator of the vessel. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any person who holds a valid saltwater products license (SPL). <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any person fishing for recreational purposes from a pier that has been issued a valid pier saltwater fishing license. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any resident fishing for a saltwater species in fresh water from land or from a structure fixed to land. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any resident fishing for mullet in fresh water who has a valid Florida freshwater fishing license. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any resident 65 years of age or older who has in her or his possession proof of age and residency or a no-cost Florida Resident Senior Citizen license. A no-cost license may be obtained from any tax collector's office upon proof of age and residency and must be in the possession of the resident during hunting, freshwater fishing, and saltwater fishing activities. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Any employee of the commission who takes freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game as part of employment with the commission, or any other person authorized by commission permit to take freshwater fish, saltwater fish, or game for scientific or educational purposes.*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> *</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

The answer to your question is: If you are not a Florida resident then you need a license to fish.



If you are a Florida Resident and fish from land or anything permanently attached to land you don't need a license.



Pastor Billy


----------

